# What are your favorate Apps



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Doug thanks to your thread on Tablets it made me want to start this thread instead of hijaking yours. Just wondering what apps everyone uses or likes. These are mine;

*Converter and Percent calculator*; I use these two aps all day long, everyday at the winery

other good ones include;
Docket in your pocket...you can do free background checks on anyone in PA
Flybys...lets you know what time and which satellite is flying over your house and how visible it'll be
Google Sky map...to identify planets and constellations you're looking at
Regal Tank Volume...give the measurements of your tank and it'll tell you how many gallons it is and how many gallons are in it
Sound Grenade...a horrible sound that can only be heard by young people. It's great for when I get bad service at fast food.
Translate...Translates any language, great for busting Wades ba!!s
Weather Bug...weather


----------



## Julie (Nov 29, 2012)

Gas Buddy and iHandy Level


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2012)

I handy level? Is it actually a level?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2012)

I downloaded the winemaker app after Dan posted about it here. I'll have to check out some of the other ones now.


----------



## Julie (Nov 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I handy level? Is it actually a level?


 
yes it is!


----------



## joea132 (Nov 29, 2012)

The tank volume calculator is a home run. Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 29, 2012)

Big Oven - I like to cook.


----------



## Scott (Nov 29, 2012)

Flashlight comes in handy, also use the level!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 29, 2012)

Radar Now provides local and regional animated weather radar. Great for highway travel and home.


----------



## roadpupp (Nov 29, 2012)

Waze for GPS directions. It uses real time information from all of its millions of users to route you the fastest way and warn about speed traps and accidents.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, love the flashlight app. Also love the panorama app.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the alcohol calculator and the cellar app my iPhone and iPad. I like the cellar app because my wine is spread out in four different areas so it helps me keep track of how much I have left of each kind, plus when we go to wine festivals I can keep track of what I like and what it looks like. And of course the wine forum app. Other than those I think the fishing report is next in line. Plus right now the Grand Kids have countdown to Christmas going.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 29, 2012)

Shelley,

What's the cellar app called? Thanks.

Jim


----------



## GreginND (Nov 29, 2012)

Agriplot - uses GPS to let you map areas and place pins on points of interest. I used it to measure and plan my vineyard.

Cor.kz - let's you scan a barcode and look up wines in the Cellartracker database. If you use cellar tracker it interfaces to let you manage your inventory and tasting notes.

Oenotools - winemaking tools for calculations, SO2 levels, 

Corkbin - take a picture of the label to record wines you drink. It will analyze the label and find information on the wine. You can also see what your corkbin friends are drinking and interface with Facebook.

Cellar Rat - Useful chart for vintage quality by geographical area.

Hello Vino - helps you choose a wine for pairing with foods.

By the way, I do most of my calculations and conversions with google. Just type something like "$10 in yuan" and it will do the currency conversion. Or type "10g in oz" and it will convert. I like the Google app as you can use the voice activation and just speak it (like Siri but with google). 

I like Dropbox and Skype apps. I use Notability for typewritten and hand written note taking. I use Textilus and sync it with dropbox to keep my winemaking notes when I'm in the cellar. There is a Pinterest app if you like pinterest. Netflix of course. I've been considering buying a Nest internet enabled thermostat and using the Nest app. The theromstat is a little pricy though but an interesting concept for smart thermostats.

Oh, so many apps, so little time.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Nov 29, 2012)

Jim it just says cellar version 2.4.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Julie said:


> Gas Buddy and iHandy Level


 


Scott said:


> Flashlight comes in handy, also use the level!


 
OMG I can't believe I forgot Gas Buddy, it's great!

Scott, I Just used this app today to check the level in a barrel. It is also awesome.



roadpupp said:


> Waze for GPS directions. It uses real time information from all of its millions of users to route you the fastest way and warn about speed traps and accidents.


 
Downloading right now. Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 29, 2012)

ShelleyDickison said:


> Jim it just says cellar version 2.4.



Thanks. I was only searching iPad apps. Found it under iPhone though. Looks good.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2012)

Magic Jack- Allows you to make and receive free phone calls from everywhere.
Textnow - Allows you to text and receive texts for free anywhere.
I don't have a cellphone, but I can call and text from my Ipad without the bill by using these 2 apps


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Great apps, keep them coming.
I am looking for one that will convert weight to volume. People will come in with odd ball containers and want three gallons of juice. If I knew the exact wieght for the volume they want to buy it would be so much easier (taking off the tare weight).


----------



## Thig (Dec 5, 2013)

Two:

Wine+ to keep track of what is in my cellar, where I bought it, the varietal, cost, drink by date and a host of other information.

Winemakers Toolbox which performs MANY task including (Potential Alcohol, Fortification, Blending, Chapitalization, Brix-SG Conversion, TA Calulator, SO2, Hydrometer Correction, and a few others.)


----------



## tonyt (Dec 5, 2013)

*Hurricane Hound* gives me updates on all named storms with links and maps.
*Radar Now* shows live weather radar over street/highway maps, I use it constantly especially when driving.
*I Heart Radio* and *Pandora* are often used for news and tunes and *Sound Hound* may be the most incredible app ever invented.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 5, 2013)

Wine Forum - Cannot believe that no one mentioned the WMT app for their mobile device...lol
Home Brew Talk app
Flashlight
AVB Calculator
Barcode Scanner
HomeBrew Calculator
Google Goggles
Google Street View


----------



## tonyt (Dec 5, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Wine Forum - Cannot believe that no one mentioned the WMT app for their mobile device...lol



I would have if it worked on my NOOK tablet, but it doesn't.


----------



## Thig (Dec 5, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Wine Forum - Cannot believe that no one mentioned the WMT app for their mobile device...lol



Still waiting for someone to create a Tapatalk forum feature for WMT.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 5, 2013)

My Talking Pet 

You can make your pet talk or actually anyone that you have a photo of. can be fun.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey thanks for bringing this back. One that I found and use everyday is Swipe and Dragon. Instead of touching each letter when texting or emailing you swipe your finger from letter to letter in each word. I have no idea how it works but it is so much fast and I have less spelling errors.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 5, 2013)

I like swipe, and I have eva, which i love...and I also have hurricane hound, a must if you live on the gulf, are any hurricane prone coastal city.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2013)

TonyT thanks for the Radar Now. I just downloaded it, nice app.


----------

